# The cause for only receiving only 110 or 119 on 721 ?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Could the cause of this be a result of not using 2200 MHZ wire as required when using DishPro technology? Could this be why those that use the Legacy Twin Lnbf's are not having this issue bc it does not require 2200 MHZ wire?

What would be the results of not using 2200 MHZ wire with Dishpro lnbf? Would it not work at all or would these problems we are having have to do with this?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

My initial installation of my 721 resulted in it's only seeing 110 channels. I use a legacy quad. Even though only 110 channels showed up, the check switch reported that it saw both slots, odds and evens. Numerous check switches eventually resulted in getting both 110 and 119 channels. The check switch screen always shows a check mark in the Dish 300 option even after the check switch found both sat slots. Maybe it's a software problem.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have the same issue. I think its a software issue. Do you use 2200 MHZ wire or do you use a different rated wire? It should say on the wire.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

It says High Performance 2.25 GHZ. Inside the house I use a white cable which doesn't seem to show any MHZ designations.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

From what I understand there is a minor glitch which causes "communication" problems for the PVR 721 when connected directly to a DISH Pro TWIN and DISH Pro Quad. This causes the unit to only see the 119 or 110 orbital location, thus dropping channels from the EPG.

This problem does not happen with you are hooked up to the older switches and LNB's and it also does not happen when connected with the Dishpro 34.


A fix for it is to take out your smart card then reinsert it.

The next software update should fix this problem (and from what I understand that update could be out in a week or so they are just finishing up testing)

You need RG-6 (Which I believe is rated to 2250 mhz) in order for Dishpro LNB's / switches to work. RG 59 will NOT work because of the signal stacking that takes place with Dish Pro equipment.

Hope this helps! If you are having this problem hang in there! Once it is fixed you will love your 721!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well I changed my wire to the 2200 MHZ that my satellite distributor sells me which is authentic Dish Network wire (this better be able to be used with dishpro technology and not be slightly under the requirement). 

They say not to take the smart card out. You can press the button for 6-8 seconds on the receiver to do a reboot and that will fix the problem.


----------

